

Show HN: OptKit – Enterprise Level Conversion Rate Optimization Kit - acoyfellow
http://optkit.com/

======
gk1
As a conversion optimization consultant, this is very interesting. It's not a
new idea, but the execution is really great. The setup process was easy to do
and understand.

A few comments:

1\. Does the script really need to be at the bottom of the <body> tag? All my
projects use Google Tag Manager -- which is placed at the opening of the
<body> tag -- and it'd be _much_ simpler to plug it in with GTM without ever
touching code.

2\. What does the JSON output look like? I wonder if it's acceptable for
Mailchimp/Mandrill or other mailing list services.

3\. I think it's a bit early to claim you have "enterprise-grade" targeting.
How about IP filtering? Custom event triggers? Etc.

4\. Is A/B testing capability in the works?

5\. Any way to modify the popup code? I'd love to be able to add custom GA
event tracking, and such.

With all that said, "Enterprise Level Conversion Optimization Kit" is really
overselling yourself. Enterprise level? No. Conversion optimization? Only if
your top-priority conversion is getting emails, which is rarely the case. That
definition needs some more work.

Edit: And as several others have mentioned, the actual popup on your site is
wonky. I tried triggering it (by moving my cursor towards the top-right
corner) but all I saw was a very quick flash of the screen, followed by the
small sticky appearing in the bottom-left corner.

~~~
acoyfellow
1\. No, it doesn't. I will refine this soon to make it more clear that you can
place it other places as well. I have yet to run into any place where it won't
work.. (yet!)

2\. The JSON is pretty standard, I just use jQuery serialize on the forms to
POST on your URL. MailChimp won't work right now with our Form Builder, but
you can easily embed your own MailChimp forms by selecting "Use My Form Code"
on section 2) Form Content. Several users already using OptKit with MailChimp.

3\. I say enterprise grade because of the amount of segmentation you can do,
already. Just with timing + geolocation limiting, you can segment messages.
More features coming soon to strengthen this claim as well.

4\. Yup :) You will be able to test any setting with a split test.

5\. You can use your own code in both sections 1 and 2, so there is a hack-y
way to get some GA codes in there.

That popup experience is obviously not ideal.. And not how its working for
me.. Can you tell me what browser you are on?

~~~
gk1
> That popup experience is obviously not ideal.. And not how its working for
> me.. Can you tell me what browser you are on?

Chrome 34.0.1847.116 m on Windows.

~~~
acoyfellow
Tested on Chrome 34.0 on Windows, works as expected for me. Again, sorry it's
not working for you. Thanks for getting back to me

I will get to the bottom of this. Bugs are to be expected, right? At least I
survived 45 minutes on the front page :)

------
sutterbomb
Interesting concept. I'm curious to hear how you tune the decision to display
vs. not display the popup.

For instance I was disappointed that trying to leave the site the first time
didn't pop up your product to try to convert me. Seemed like you should be
trying your own product on your own site. I went back to test it a 2nd time
though and did get the popup when I was trying to leave. 3rd time through I
didn't receive the popup.

~~~
acoyfellow
sutterbomb- thanks for checking it out.

Right now you can either trigger via exit intention (uses mouse detection) or
a timer.

Once you have been "hit" with the campaign once, you are cookied (if enabled),
so you will not be hit with it again, untill the Kit cycle's through. This
setting is customizable as well.

Once you are "cookied" you should see a small tab on the bottom left of your
screen, that gives you an opportunity to re-engage with the campaign. Did you
see this? [http://i.imgur.com/9keLK6h.png](http://i.imgur.com/9keLK6h.png)

This makes it so you don't annoy the crap out of people :)

------
eranation
This is probably a stupid comment, but I was really expecting to see something
trying to stop me when I closed OptKit's own tab. Eat your own food and show
me how you increase YOUR conversion rates, if you manage to do that, I'll
probably buy your product. Don't tell me about your product, show me your
product.

Or perhaps I didn't understand what it's about...

Just my 2 cents.

EDIT: Ok, I tried again and now I got a pop up, I guess it's about timing etc.
I guess if this works _most_ of the time, it's as good as if it's working all
of the time. Will give it a try!

~~~
acoyfellow
eranation- doh! You should have been hit with the popup when you tried to
leave the page. I also have some things coming that will be a fallback, to
ensure that it gets seen more.

Sorry for the initial confusion, and thanks for the second chance. Email me if
you have any issues or questions Coeyman@gmail.com

------
benlarcey
Could only get it to work after a few tries unfortunately. Great to see some
more options in the exit-intent space, but definitely needs some refinement;
the form fields on the pop up won't accept any inputs.

~~~
acoyfellow
Thanks for checking it out, sorry it didn't work as expected. Can you tell me
what browser you were on when you couldn't input the fields?

